# Tax123 Budget 2008 Calculator



## Brendan Burgess (3 Dec 2007)

*Re: TaxCalc.eu 2007  (Not 2008)_*

Tax123.ie also provides a general Budget calculator. How richer or poorer you will be. 

[broken link removed]

It's very basic and doesn't show the workings, so I don't know if it's correct or not. 

The website doesn't say who is behind the site, so I don't know very much about it. 

Brendan


----------



## GeneralZod (3 Dec 2007)

*Re: TaxCalc.eu 2007  (Not 2008)_*

The domain tax123.ie has the following publicly available [broken link removed] which might provide a clue to who's behind it.


----------



## tax123 (3 Dec 2007)

*Re: TaxCalc.eu 2007  (Not 2008)_*

Hi,
John O'Connor here from Tax123.ie.

It's probably worthwhile repeating some of the information I gave to Brendan in my introduction to Tax123.ie email.

We are a start-up venture focussed on producing tax advice & returns through on-line tax tools for employees.  For promotion and content, we are building Free financial planning tools which will support individuals through life events with financial implications.

The first Calculator to be launched will be for the 2008 Budget.   As I said to Brendan, this is still being finalised, but your comments are welcome.  The Calculator is in our Budget section at  [broken link removed]

I am very keen to make the point that we want to make free tools that people find useful.  As such, we would like feedback and comments from forums, especially askaboutmoney, from which we could improve these tools. 

Preferably, I would like to check with the askaboutmoney team first to see if they deem any future tool we are developing to be of benefit to it's users before I bring it to the forums, just to make sure it's appropriate.  I would appreciate guidance on this.

Thanking you,
John


----------



## tax123 (5 Dec 2007)

Hi All,
We have Launched our 2008 Budget Calculator at [broken link removed]

We have included in this the following Income Tax Items:
Personal Tax Credits (Single, Married, Single Parent)
PAYE Tax Credits
Home Carer Tax Credit
Rent Relief
Age Tax Credits
Updated tax bands
PRSI
Health Levy

As well as changes in Benefits & duties such as:
Motor Tax
Mortgage Interest Relief
Child Benefit
Cigarette Duty





  [FONT=&quot]Any Feedback welcome

[/FONT][broken link removed]


----------



## efm (5 Dec 2007)

Anyone interested should also check out the tax calculator on Hookhead - see here [broken link removed] which has been updated for Budget 2008

I have always found it an excellent resource and of all the online tax calulators I have found that this one was the closest to my take home pay


----------



## stinkerbelle (6 Dec 2007)

As I dont have flash in work I'm trying to use the hookhead.ie calculator, however I can't seem to amend the salary figure...it seems to be stuck at 60000.00.  Anybody know what i'm doing wrong?


----------



## IrlJidel (6 Dec 2007)

efm said:


> Anyone interested should also check out the tax calculator on Hookhead - see here [broken link removed] which has been updated for Budget 2008


 
Looks like they updated the tax free allowances, but they haven't increased the standard rate cut-off point (SRCOP) yet.


----------

